# Calling the UK from Dubai



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Could you advise me on what is the best way for me to call home every day from Dubai. I'll be leaving behind my daughter, to begin with after which she will join me, and so will want to call her every evening. If I speak to her for 10-15 minutes each evening the minutes will stack up fast! 

I don't know if there are still any restrictions on internet based calls such as Skype, Viber, WhatsApp etc as I think there were a couple of years ago?

Even this would depend on available Wifi. What are the best mobile phone packages that offer cheap/reasonable calls to the UK? I have looked at du.ae but couldn't get clear information. 

Also, is it possible to buy more mobile data in a monthly package and use that data allowance to call abroad using Viber or Skype? 

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Skype works fine although obviously better quality with a good Internet connection, I've never used viber - whatsapp is great but I've never successfully made a voice or video call through whatsapp or Facebook. 

mobile data is generally good with 4G widely available and works ok for skype etc, I have a mobile package from du that I'm happy with - around 300 dhs per month for 10gb data, local calls and texts plus 100 ish international minutes included.


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Skype works fine although obviously better quality with a good Internet connection, I've never used viber - whatsapp is great but I've never successfully made a voice or video call through whatsapp or Facebook.
> 
> mobile data is generally good with 4G widely available and works ok for skype etc, I have a mobile package from du that I'm happy with - around 300 dhs per month for 10gb data, local calls and texts plus 100 ish international minutes included.


Thanks for that - would you mind telling me who your contract is with? 100 international minutes, if that includes the UK, would be fantastic.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

We have a DU landline and calls to the UK after 2100hrs (LT) are much reduced. For example 36 minutes was only AED 21.50


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> We have a DU landline and calls to the UK after 2100hrs (LT) are much reduced. For example 36 minutes was only AED 21.50


Thanks - but how do you manage calling your rellys at 1 am? Don't they hate you for that?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Jay21 said:


> Thanks for that - would you mind telling me who your contract is with? 100 international minutes, if that includes the UK, would be fantastic.


Hi the contract is with du post paid, can't remember the package name maybe elite or exclusive, something like that anyway - I got the cheapest on offer that had international minutes including to UK, more expensive options included more data and minutes etc.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Jay21 said:


> Thanks - but how do you manage calling your rellys at 1 am? Don't they hate you for that?


DUH - We're four hours AHEAD of the UK, so 2100hrs here (i.e. LT) would only be 1700hrs in the UK.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

My Du package includes international calls in my monthly minutes allowance. Can't remember the name of the tariff, but worth asking about.


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> DUH - We're four hours AHEAD of the UK, so 2100hrs here (i.e. LT) would only be 1700hrs in the UK.


Ha ha that was stupid of me! Thanks again


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jay21 said:


> Ha ha that was stupid of me! I was thinking the other way round..Thanks again.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

My mobile phone is with Du and I'm on a package called Smart 300 (costs AED 300) and it lets me call the UK (and many other countries) as part of the 600 phone minutes the package gives me.

When I am in Dubai I use Skype or Google Hangouts. These work on both my mobile and PC.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

chestnut said:


> My mobile phone is with Du and I'm on a package called Smart 300 (costs AED 300) and it lets me call the UK (and many other countries) as part of the 600 phone minutes the package gives me.
> 
> When I am in Dubai I use Skype or Google Hangouts. These work on both my mobile and PC.


And don't forget package includes 300 additional minutes to a selected number


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Indeed. But I think the 300 minutes are for a UAE only number.
And if you travel you get "easyroaming" which means you don't pay for receiving calls but the time comes out of the 600 minutes... is 60 or so countries.
And you get a 1 or 2 GByte data allowance in the UAE.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Etisalat have a package with international calls as well - it's worth checking both out. Du and Etisalat are the only two mobile providers.

There's also the usual selection of cheap calling cards available from shops in Deira/BurDubai/Karama, albeit the ones I've seen advertised are usually pushing calls to Afghan/India/Pakistan/Philippines etc, but no doubt there will be some with cheap UK rates.

Barring all the above, Skype works fine.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't forget that Skype works fine to other computers - but you'll most often find that the Skype to LANDLINE/MOBILE calls will be blocked according to the TRA laws/regulations.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Don't forget that Skype works fine to other computers - but you'll most often find that the Skype to LANDLINE/MOBILE calls will be blocked according to the TRA laws/regulations.


It might be to some but definitely not all. I called a UK landline from Dubai on Skype a couple of days ago, with no worries.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Standanista said:


> It might be to some but definitely not all. I called a UK landline from Dubai on Skype a couple of days ago, with no worries.


Oooh let me call the TRA -no seriously, i guess you're using the service starting with the fifth letter of the alphabet or using the internet adjusting service that cannot be mentioned.


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Standanista said:


> Etisalat have a package with international calls as well - it's worth checking both out. Du and Etisalat are the only two mobile providers.
> 
> There's also the usual selection of cheap calling cards available from shops in Deira/BurDubai/Karama, albeit the ones I've seen advertised are usually pushing calls to Afghan/India/Pakistan/Philippines etc, but no doubt there will be some with cheap UK rates.
> 
> Barring all the above, Skype works fine.


Thank you, that's great to know. I am trying to work out what my budget for calls to my kid would be if I call her every night as I normally do, but it looks like with international minutes on mobile packages, Skype and cheaper landline call after 9 pm will make it reasonable.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Oooh let me call the TRA -no seriously, i guess you're using the service starting with the fifth letter of the alphabet or using the internet adjusting service that cannot be mentioned.




Nope, it's just a regular Skype account, no VPN/funny business required, done via hotel wifi.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Oooh let me call the TRA -no seriously, i guess you're using the service starting with the fifth letter of the alphabet or using the internet adjusting service that cannot be mentioned.


It's about terminating calls, so TRA's "jurisdiction" would be relevant for calls towards numbers within UAE. Not the other way around.

Of course, everything subject to interpretation ... depending on projected revenues.


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you know if private hospitals have Wifi in Dubai? That would be very convenient for Skype calls etc from the mobile


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Another related question please - how much, on average do landline packages cost per month? Can you get cable TV, landline and mobile packages like in the UK, potentially with savings?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jay21 said:


> Do you know if private hospitals have Wifi in Dubai? That would be very convenient for Skype calls etc from the mobile


When I was in hospital, yes, but I guess - like any public network, you're 'open', and it's not fast.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jay21 said:


> Another related question please - how much, on average do landline packages cost per month? Can you get cable TV, landline and mobile packages like in the UK, potentially with savings?


Google Etisalat and DU and you'll find all the packages on their websites.


----------



## Pdavidson88 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been told that the Tmobile network (USA) can be used with no additional cost. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, I have looked them up now. I didn't know the names of any providers apart from Du so thanks again


----------



## doctorwhy (Jan 18, 2016)

Jay21 said:


> ... Could you advise me on what is the best way for me to call home every day from Dubai. ...


Hi Jey21,
not sure if you found a happy solution, but you could always put the problem on its head and let folk call you if it's cheaper. There are plenty of cheap call providers in the UK, cheapest I know of is 10p/min to Dubai Mobile.
DrY


----------

